# ADD / Post Picture using SMF Photo Gallery



## Mt Spokane Photography (Mar 8, 2017)

Here is a first cut of a process for inserting images into the gallery, and then into a post. Once in a gallery, a image can be linked to multiple posts.



1. Prepare your image(s) for uploading. The following formats can be uploaded: bmp, gif, jpeg, and png. The image size must be no larger than 4800 pixels on the largest dimension, and the file size is limited to 6.68 MB. Unfortunately, RAW images cannot be uploaded at this time.


2. Click the gallery tab in the dark gray bar near the top of the screen and select add picture in the drop down menu. You can also select add picture from the gallery and other places as well.

3. In the panel that comes up, pick Gallery or User Gallery, then select a category and then add picture.

A. The Gallery (for all users)
B. The User Gallery (your personal gallery) In your user gallery, you can create categories or put them all in one default category, but a category should be selected at this point.


4. In the screen that comes up, there will be two choices for uploading photos.

A. Single image: browse to the image, give it a title, and add any appropriate description. click add picture and it will upload.

B. Multiple images - drag and drop, or click the panel, and browse to the images you want to upload. Click add picture and they will upload.

5. Navigate to the gallery by clicking "My Images" along the top of the window, select your photo and copy one of the three BBS fields under the photo. There are three fields which represent three sizes of image. 

Note: There is a small blue icon to the right of the code that will highlight it and copy it to your clipboard, at least it does for my windows 10 pc if it works for you, it makes copying the code much easier.

1. BB Code - (Full size image)
2. BB Thumbnail Image Code
3. BB Medium Image Code 

6. Paste the BBS link you copied into your post being sure to click the insert image icon on the post, and pasting into the field that pops up, or in the center of the img tags if your browser inserts them. Different browsers do it differently.


----------



## Click (Mar 8, 2017)

Very informative.

Thank you.


----------



## Pookie (Mar 8, 2017)

So unnecessary and overly complicated to just post a picture... 

Just grab BBcode or write your own from your own site and save yourself the hassle. I despise having another site that hold my images and can put watermarks on them. Does CR now own all images in the gallery?!?! If you're so concerned that someone is going to "steal" your images then you shouldn't be on a social platform posting them.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Mar 8, 2017)

Pookie said:


> So unnecessary and overly complicated to just post a picture...
> 
> Just grab BBcode or write your own from your own site and save yourself the hassle. I despise having another site that hold my images and can put watermarks on them. Does CR now own all images in the gallery?!?! If you're so concerned that someone is going to "steal" your images then you shouldn't be on a social platform posting them.



Paying for your own website, writing software, upgrading it, fighting off hackers, certainly sound easier. However, nothing is stopping anyone from linking your own images, so why are you whining? Those who attached images had similar steps, prepare image, upload, but could not manage them or even find what they uploaded easily.

Do you think that everyone should own their own website, write software, etc so it somehow makes you feel better?


----------



## Mikehit (Mar 8, 2017)

Perhaps I missed it, but why has this change been implemented?
And why do CR put their watermark on the image?


----------



## AlanF (Mar 8, 2017)

Mikehit said:


> Perhaps I missed it, but why has this change been implemented?
> And why do CR put their watermark on the image?



You did miss it.



CR Backup Admin said:


> There have been numerous posts about the change to the Gallery over the past few weeks, and a article added to site information.
> 
> The process is now exactly the same as adding a hotlink from a outside website. Add the photo(s) to your gallery, copy the bbs code for thumbnail, medium size or full size, place it in a post by clicking the "insert image" icon at the top left bottom row of icons, and paste it in.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mikehit (Mar 8, 2017)

thank you, Alan


----------



## IglooEater (Mar 8, 2017)

AlanF said:


> Mikehit said:
> 
> 
> > Perhaps I missed it, but why has this change been implemented?
> ...



Thanks for sharing this, I missed it too.

And thanks MtSpokane


----------



## slclick (Mar 8, 2017)

I found if you read a bit... you do the steps once, you get it and then you move on. 


Or you invest in Advil. YMMV


----------



## dpc (Mar 8, 2017)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Here is a first cut of a process for inserting images into the gallery, and then into a post. Once in a gallery, a image can be linked to multiple posts.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thanks for the primer! It's most helpful. The only problem I'm having now is getting the size of the picture I'm posting right. I'm using the BB Medium Image Code but the pictures don't quite fit. Using a horizontal scroll bar to scan over the whole image is a bit of a pain. Using the full size image code isn't a help and the thumbnail is too small. However, it does work.


----------



## dpc (Mar 8, 2017)

Any suggestions regarding sizing pictures for posting so you can actually see the whole picture without having to use the horizontal scroll bar? I've reduced them in size but that doesn't seem to help.


----------



## AlanF (Mar 8, 2017)

Please dpc remove that blast of red.


----------



## jprusa (Mar 8, 2017)

New forum , all pictures look soft and no pictures in my gallery. Guess I wii just have to give it time. ???


----------



## slclick (Mar 8, 2017)

Ok, I'll try to be more constructive in my criticism.

I would like to see the return of the 'Posts I've Responded to" and Show New Posts' or whatever they were called.

It made for great navigation. Thanks


----------



## Pookie (Mar 8, 2017)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Pookie said:
> 
> 
> > So unnecessary and overly complicated to just post a picture...
> ...



Paying for a site?!?!? Flickr is free, so are many other sites that don't require this level of BS. And if you think BBcode is "writing software" you've gone off the deep end. Many of these sites provide the BBCode written and it's just cut and paste. Fighting off hackers?!?! nonsense...

Now I'm going to put on my tinfoil hat and write a 1000 pages of code while fighting off hackers :


----------



## chrysoberyl (Mar 8, 2017)

And at least one recent thread has been deleted.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Mar 8, 2017)

I'm struggling with the new format as well, like others, I had no idea it would hit.

However, this topic is about posting in the gallery, commends about the new format need to go elsewhere. I'm taking my own advice and learning the new format before complaining, but I certainly was bewildered.


----------



## meywd (Mar 8, 2017)

Pookie said:


> Mt Spokane Photography said:
> 
> 
> > Pookie said:
> ...



I don't wear tinfoil hats ;D


----------



## Pookie (Mar 8, 2017)

meywd said:


> Pookie said:
> 
> 
> > Mt Spokane Photography said:
> ...



You'll need one after this "uploading" and posting system makes your life easier in an additional 23 steps and 4 web videos showing you just how easy it really can be. ;D


----------



## Admin US West (Mar 8, 2017)

I've turned on the attachments option again, I agree that's its easy to use. So, you now have a choice of Gallery or Attachment, or linking to your own site.


----------



## Click (Mar 8, 2017)

Thank you very much, CR Admin.


----------



## lion rock (Mar 8, 2017)

Welcome back.
Life is supposed to be easier with technology, not more complicated.
Thank you CR Admin and CR Backup Admin.
-r


----------



## dpc (Mar 9, 2017)

Yes! Thanks indeed. Much appreciated. I could have lived with the change but I found it cumbersome.  8) ;D


----------

